# طلب بحث عن تدوير الاطارات tires recycling



## زئير الجنوب (2 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم :*

* اريد بحث باللغة الانجليزية عن  technology of tires recycling . . . *

* وبارك الله فيكم . . .*​


----------



## W. Y. Hikmat (4 مارس 2011)

*Please have a look at these websites for tire recycling*

* http://www.eng-forum.com/recycling/tire_recycling.htm English*


* http://www.me-ra.net English and Arabic*

* http://www.plasticandtires.com English and Arabic*

* Good luck*​


----------

